# An Argument Done to Beethoven's 5th



## bookslover (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought this was hilarious. Sid Caesar (born: September 8, 1922) and Nanette Fabray (born: October 27, 1920) are having an argument. The gestures and facial expressions as they have this argument are set to the first movement of Beethoven's 5th symphony. Remember: this was done on live television with no opportunity to fix it later.

This is from Caesar's show from 1954.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEhF-7suDsM]YouTube - Argument to Beethoven's 5th[/ame]


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 20, 2008)

Bravo! That was great! I love Beethoven and these two (don't know them) were great!


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hilarious!

I fear this will inspire many a clever mind to improvise with many a video clip.


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 20, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## Tim (Nov 20, 2008)

Watch all the way to the end! It was all a misunderstanding!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 20, 2008)

sjonee said:


> Bravo! That was great! I love Beethoven and these two (*don't know them*) were great!



 Ah, you're so young.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 20, 2008)

Genius.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is another rendition of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony. It is a classic. It is audio only, but well worth the listen.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShPJh936CNI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShPJh936CNI[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Nov 20, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Genius.



Sid Caesar was.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 20, 2008)

Ivan said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Genius.
> ...



Yes, he was. He and Red Skelton are two of the greatest comic geniuses of all time. I think that perhaps Bill Cosby is one of the only moderns who could hold a candle to them.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)

That was great.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 20, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



Agreed. Skelton would literally hurt me from laughing so hard.


----------



## KMK (Nov 20, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Here is another rendition of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony. It is a classic. It is audio only, but well worth the listen.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShPJh936CNI



PDQ Bach! One of my all time favorites!


----------



## KMK (Nov 20, 2008)

Another of my favorites by the illustrious PDQ Bach

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkjR3cdXSS8&feature=related"]YouTube - P.D.Q. Bach (Peter Schickele) - "The art of the ground round"[/ame]


----------



## KMK (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's one about PDQ Bach:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2H6JjE5j_g&feature=related"]YouTube - Peter Schickele/P.D.Q. Bach - Michael Lawrence Films Bach Project[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is another rendition of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVBiI96Puu4&feature=related]YouTube - Redneck Tenors Live - Beethoven's 5th Symphony[/ame]


----------



## KMK (Nov 21, 2008)

Ivan said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Are we forgetting Jackie Gleason?


----------

